# Full SR20DET conversion.



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

This spring when I get around to it, I'm going to swap my GA16DE (It's been a good engine) for a JDM SR20DET or possibly an SR20VET (Depends on costs and other things). I've seen a lot of information about this swap. I've seen all of the big things that I need for the swap, but what about some other things. I don't need to get the engine part way in to find that I'm missing parts. So...

I'll need (Correct me if I'm wrong):

1. The Engine (FWD)
2. Intercooler (front mount, top mount probably won't fit?)
3. Turbo
4. Intake 
5. Turbo Exhaust and Header
6. SR20DE(T) Tranny (FWD)
7. ECU for SR20DET
8. Wiring harness (engine and tranny)
9. New dash cluster (from mechanical to electric controlled, depending on ECU)
10. SR20DE(T) capable clutch disc and pressure plate
11. Motor and Tranny Mounts
12. New Half-Shafts (Yes/No)?
13. New Starter
14. Alternator (Yes/No)?
15. SE-R brake upgrade (Not required)
16. SE-R Suspension upgrade (My GXE may have already, but not required)
17. Shifter (Yes/No)?
18. Air Conditioner (Yes/No)?
19. Radiator (Yes/No)?
20. Throttle Cables, cruise and non cruise (Yes/No)?
21. Clutch Cable (Yes/No)?

Some of the above items I don't know whether I'll need to replace or not. If anyone knows, please let me know. And if I've left anything off, also, please let me know. If there is something on there that I won't need changed, let me know. Thanks, I'm looking forward to having fun with this, but if I don't have all the parts it could be a real nightmare. Thanks.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

You'll need most of that and more. My sugestion, find a GTI-R complete clip, you'll save yourself a HUGE headache that way. But I know that might not be very easy to locate, I've seen a few go through ebay in the past 6 months though. Do a search throuh the forum for this topic, much like I learned, pretty much any question you can think of has been asked 10 times on here and has plenty of replies to go with it.


----------



## Daishi (Jul 31, 2002)

*GTI-R, Pulsar correct?*

The GTI-R is a Pulsar correct? Someone once told me that there was a twin turbo version of the SR20DET, but I have yet to see an SR20DET car with a stock twin turbos. I have searched the forums many times, which is how I found out about the various engines. I always got the big stuff, but never would anyone list off the little things.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

No such thing as a OEM twin turbo SR20. In years past I would laugh at people who would say they wanted an SR20DETT.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

You may also want to visit SR20DEforums.com for more infomation as well as SE-R.net


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

for the sr20det motor ecu, cant you just send out your stock sr20de motor ecu to jim wolf tech and have it upgraded that way? just wondering


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

justiz33 said:


> *for the sr20det motor ecu, cant you just send out your stock sr20de motor ecu to jim wolf tech and have it upgraded that way? just wondering *


JWT would be the best and only place to send your stock ECU for modifying to run an SR20DET. Everywhere else is either too expensive or just not real.


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

where can you get a VE? or VET for that matter.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Never heard or anyone getting an SR20VET as of yet. It wouldn't be economical to begin with. The engine would likely cost at least $5K, with that kind of money, a guy could build an SR20DET that would kill the SR20VET. I had this discussion with Shoes59 over at the sr20deforums a long time ago. He didn't even recommend getting an SR20VE even though he has one. The way I look at it, if you're planning to go turbo, you might as well buy an SR20DET to begin with and swap it in. It's designed for boost as it has the lower compression, then you can resell the Stock T25 or T28 that is on it and put that towards the turbo you want, as well as sell the TMIC that comes with some of them, or front mount it and sell the TMIC piping to someone. The lower compression will also allow you to run higher boost before running into detonation. So turboing an SR20DE without changing the compression is going to limit how much you can get out of the engine, compared to an identically modded SR20DET. I'm planning to buy an SR20DET and do just that, get it running with the stock setup and once things are looking good, upgrade the turbo and add the appropriate MAF, ECU, injectors, fuel rail, BOV, wategate, etc. You shouldn't do it all at one, it makes it damn near impossible to troubleshoot and most DET swaps don't come out perfect, and if they appear to, within a few days there's something that goes wrong. I plan to have an SR20DETT though, have a sequential setup so I can spool one turbo at lower RPM's and make torque and the other at higher RPM's and make HP.


----------



## rallyNX (Dec 14, 2002)

Unless you really like your car, It would proably be a lot cheaper to get an old, shot Se-r and do the swap into that.

--Eric


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

ditto


----------



## UpChuck (Jul 20, 2002)

In an old Sport Compact Car mag, There was a 92 NX with the SR20VE and he had turboed it. Actually, JWT did the work. Either way the car was cool as hell. But he used an automatic for some reason I have yet to understand.


It was in the issue when they had the first preview of the SE-R and 350Z on the cover.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I know this is against all that is sporty, but I actually prefer a auto in a turbo car. My Saab was a turbo, I got perfect, consistant launches when racing. Would I ever take a auto to a road course? Hell no. But in my opinion, you can be much more consistant with an auto when drag racing, that comes in handy when your running in the brackets. I stayed within a 1 tenth all day when I raced last year. But thats why I would use an auto, can't tell you what they did it for.


----------



## gottabfast (Sep 22, 2002)

I think F-Max did the work for that guy with the Turbo VET in the NX...and JWT did the Engine management.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Here is that NX with an VE engine 
NEO VVL powered NX


----------



## Sentra_Industies (Oct 31, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *No such thing as a OEM twin turbo SR20. In years past I would laugh at people who would say they wanted an SR20DETT. *



Not that it cant be done. Itd just cost ONE MILLION DOLLARS...WHAHAHA


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

There's a guy here in town with a SR20DETT classic. You'd just need sequential BOV's and pick the right two turbos so that they're spooling when you want them to.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

wait... are you saying that someone actually TwinTurboed the SR20DE?
Do you know if its just an SR20DE that he added twin turbo's or if he added a 2nd turbo into an SR20DET?

You should look up on him.. and tell him to get on these forums and post pics and DYNO charts


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't know, I don't know the guy. A guy I work with told me about it. It was going to be a full out drag car. I honestly don't care to associate with the guy, being as how he's a "contract enthusiast" anyway. SR20DETT's are more often found in RWD configurations in 240's, although they're still not all that common. From what I understand there's plenty of good turbos out there and that building a DETT is excessive. Although I still am going to look into it. I want useable low end torque as well as mid and high end hp. What I mean by useable loe end torque, is that for a daily driver, too much low end torque could ruin the driving experience. Always having to feather the clutch out to keep from spinning the tires, etc. I would think that it would require two turbos to achieve a lot of torque and still have decent hp at higher rpms. Although when you look at the torque and power output of the Neon SRT, those are some nice numbers, if I can have numbers like that and have it streetable, that's what I want, and I'd prefer to have it with one turbo but it could take two. Having nice linear power could probably be more easily achieved by picking the right turbo from the start and the use of an electronic boost controller. I'll likely go this route myself. It seems like a lot of people start swapping in bigger turbos, but if a person has a good plan, and does a lot of the smart things, like a nice sized IC, Electronic boost controller, S-AFC, Z32 MAF, and injectors, they can do surprising things with T25's and T28's. Not to mention that graduating to bigger turbos later on will be a simple bolt on affair, since all the other components required for higher output, are already in place.


----------

